# té, ten, tingues (imperatiu)



## wmmoose

Hola,

He vist que la segona persona singular del verb *tenir* té 3 formes possibles en el imperatiu: *té, ten i tingués*.

Quina diferència hi ha entre aquestes distintes formes? Són variacions regionals o existeix una distinció en la manera d'usar-tles?


----------



## Xiscomx

Són variacions dialectals, emperò la tercera _tingués_ no toca dur l'accent ortogràfic: _tingues._ A la llista hi pots afegir *jas*_, _que significa també _té_ o _pren._


----------



## Dymn

_Té _s'utilitza sobretot quan dones quelcom a algú, com "here you are" en anglès. "_Té, el regal que demanaves.". Tingues_ es fa servir en la resta d'ocasions. Tingues en compte que la s cau amb un pronom darrere: _tingue-ho en compte_. Bé, la normativa admet totes dues formes però aquesta que dic és la més habitual. Tot això fent referència al català central.

_Ten _no ho he sentit mai, el que he sentit i llegit per part de valencians és sobretot _tin_.


----------



## wmmoose

Moltes gràcies per les explicacions i ja vaig corregir l'ortografia de 'tingues' al títol del fil.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia, quasi vespre, està fent-se fosc.  Jo com a valencià de l'Horta Nord habitualment use la forma "*tin*" quan done alguna cosa; a voltes dic "*tingues*" si la resposta és curta. També he sentit usar, jo no ho faig fins ara, la forma *"Jas*",com adés han dit* Xiscomx*, molt usat per les comarques de la Ribera Alta i Baixa del País Valencià. He cercat al DCVB les flexions dialectals del tenir/tindre i la forma "*té*" la dóna per a tots els dialectes (oriental, occidental, pirenaici, balear) llevat del valencià, però compartint amb d'altres formes: a l'oriental: 2ª: *té, ten ,tin, tingues, tingui*; per a l'occidental dóna:2ª: *té, tin, tingos*; per al balear: 2ª: _*té, ten*_. Curiosament per al valencià només en dóna : 2ª:* tin*;  no hi apareix " *tingues*" que és poc usat, però si n'és utilitzat de vegades. El dicc. normatiu valencià si que arreplega les dues formes: *tin/tingues.

*


----------



## Caga_i_fuig

Les dialèctiques del català són molt variades, jo tinc la Nord-Occidental Lleidatana que seria una forma general, però en veritat estic mostrant interès per altres dialèctiques del meu idioma.
Val a dir que l'imperatiu del verb tenir hom conjuga de la següent manera, segons la meva opinió.

Mode imperatiu (Dialèctica General)
(tu) ten, té, tingues
(vostè) tingui
(nosaltres) tinguem
(vosaltres) teniu
(vostès) tinguin

Jo les variants que utilitzo normalment són les de la dialèctica general.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Jo (lleidatà) faig servir:


_Té _com a frase. _—Me deixes un llapis? —Té._
_Tingues _dins una frase. _Tingues cura. Tingues-ho en compte._
_Tin_ per a amdòs usos (més rarament per al primer). _—Me deixes un llapis? —Tin. Tin cura. Tin-ho en compte._
No faig servir _tinga-ho/tingue-ho _mai (crec que és comú en el registre col·loquial oriental), probablement perquè _tin _ja fa la funció de ser la forma reduïda.

_Tingos _és com _tingues _o _tinguis _però és percebut com a molt col·loquial o vulgar. Jo rarament ho faig servir, però existeix, sobretot en registres molt col·loquials. Tanmateix, crec que fins i tot en aquest context es fa servir més com a subjuntiu que com a imperatiu.

_Ten _no em sona ni tan sols haver-ho sentit mai.


----------



## tenienteramires

Es pot dir "té", "ten" o "tingues", també hi ha la variant "tin" en català occidental. Totes quatre són igualment correctes, tot i que la forma recomanada és "té".


----------



## tenienteramires

"Jas" s'usa per a donar-li quelcom a una persona i "jau" quan se li dona a més d'una persona. Són formes antigues del verb haver que encara viuen a molts llocs, especialment a València i les Balears. Són perfectament normatives i, personalment, són les que dic sempre.


----------



## wmmoose

Fascinant! Moltes gràcies a tots per les respostes.

Les paraules "jas" y "jau" i la seva etimologia em semblen interesants. He trobat aquest enllaç amb més informació sobre aquests termes.


----------



## tenienteramires

@wmmoose A mi m'agrada més escriure-ho "hi has" i "hi hagueu", que és com ho diem al meu poble i que trobo que té més sentit que "jas" i "jau", perquè permet que es veja clarament l'ús del verb "haure/heure" (en veritat, "hi has" és del verb "haver", que es pot gastar com a sinònim d'"haure") i em recorda molt a "heus ací".


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo preferisc escriure "jas"; acabarem si no com els anglesos escrivint una cosa i dient una altra. Si es pronuncia amb J, millor escriure-ho amb J, tot i que vinga etimològicament de "hi has" (="ací tens"). Està bé mantenir certa ortografia etimològica (mantenir lletra h, q i demés), però també es deu mantenir certa correlació oral-escrit.


----------



## tenienteramires

Doraemon- said:


> Jo preferisc escriure "jas"; acabarem si no com els anglesos escrivint una cosa i dient una altra. Si es pronuncia amb J, millor escriure-ho amb J, tot i que vinga etimològicament de "hi has" (="ací tens"). Està bé mantenir certa ortografia etimològica (mantenir lletra h, q i demés), però també es deu mantenir certa correlació oral-escrit.



Tota la raó, ho hem d'escriure com ho pronunciem, però al Maestrat ho pronunciem "hi has" i "hi hagueu" (forma normativa de l'imperatiu de "haure/heure")


----------



## Doraemon-

Perfecte si ho dieu així, clar.


----------

